# Another mantis



## carlos58 (Feb 11, 2011)

hello everyone

D300 70/180 macro nikon
1/50s f/11.0 at 160.0mm iso320


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2011)

Wish he had been turned a little more to face us, but overall I like this - really solid exposure and what I especially like is that you've composed it with the antenna in the shot - something that is always tricky and often overlooked with insects like this where you already have a large body and very long antenna to factor into the shot.


----------



## Miladymimi (Feb 11, 2011)

Neat shot


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

Very kool! Nice shot!


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

Its nice how the colors blend together, and very sharp! Good capture


----------

